#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Artigo - Instalando o Vmware e Criando uma Maquina Virtual

## Girls_Moderator

Olá Pessoal  :Smile:  

Dando continuidade aos nossos artigos, postamos essa semana dois artigos sobre o VMware:

*- Instalando o VMware em um host Windows*

*- Criando uma Maquina Virtual e Testando Distros*

_Iniciando o processo de instalação do VMware

Começar a usar o seu Linux no VMware é muito fácil, os passos principais são:

1.	Instale o VMware. Veja mais informações em: - Instalando o VMware em um host Windows

2.	Crie uma nova maquina virtual usando o New Virtual Machine Wizard. Veja mais informações em:- Criando uma Maquina Virtual e Testando Distros. 

3.	Instale um novo SO Guest na sua nova maquina virtual. Você precisa dos CDs de instalação da sua distro para fazer isto. Veja mais informações em: - Instalando uma distro em sua maquina virtual.

4.	Instale o VMware Tools em seu SO Guest, para melhorar a performance da sua maquina virtual. Veja mais informações em:- Installing VMware Tools. 

5.	Inicie o uso da sua nova maquina virtual. 

Antes de começar, tenha certeza que voce possui ao menos:

- Um computador e um SO Host com os requisitos mínimos de sistema para executar seu SO guest. Veja mais informações em:- Instalando o VMware em um host Windows

- O programa de instalação do VMware, que pode ser encontrado em: (www.vmware.com), baixe a versão Windows do VMware Workstation 3.2 (compatível com Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000 e Windows XP). 

- O número serial para destravar o produto para o período de testes: entre no site http://www.vmware.com/vmwarestore/ne...eval_login.jsp e se cadastre para obter o seu. Quando o VMware estiver instalado, ao carregar o programa, você deverá informar este numero serial.

- Os CDs de instalação para o SO Guest._

 :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

parabens girls!!

este artigo, eu vou divulgar aque na empresa pro povo aprender a como se usa o vmware d verdade  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

tava mesmo faltando um bom material sobre isso em BR  :Big Grin: 

parabens!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## B1SH0P

eh mto bom mesmo agora posso indicar-lo p uns amigos q tem medo do linux
soh p irem se adaptando...eles kerem soluções win ainda em servidores nt isso pode ajuda-los mto....mto bom mesmo girls parabens

----------


## Bios

> parabens girls!!
> 
> este artigo, eu vou divulgar aque na empresa pro povo aprender a como se usa o vmware d verdade 
> 
> tava mesmo faltando um bom material sobre isso em BR


Obrigada amor ...  :Frown: l)  :Frown: l) 

Sua ajuda foi fundamental :clap: 

Espero que esse artigo ajude mtos do mesmo jeito que esta nos ajudando  :Big Grin:  

Aguardem povos .... em breve tem mais !! :good:

----------


## w00dy

q tal publicar na seção artigos do site, e com link pra aki?
dessa forma, já fica mais acessível e também serve de chamada para o forum...

----------


## Sukkubus

> q tal publicar na seção artigos do site, e com link pra aki?
> dessa forma, já fica mais acessível e também serve de chamada para o forum...


Opa, editando a mensagem pq tinha entendido errado  :Smile: 

É, seria interessante sim... vamos começar a colocar os links pros tópicos aqui no Girls.

Obrigada pela sugestão!

 :Wink:

----------


## Bios

> q tal publicar na seção artigos do site, e com link pra aki?
> dessa forma, já fica mais acessível e também serve de chamada para o forum...


Olá w00dy !!

Leia com atenção o inicio deste topico ... e vc vai ver que esta todo linkado ao artigo  :Wink:  

Se tiver dificuldades posta ai que ajudamos ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## B1SH0P

> q tal publicar na seção artigos do site, e com link pra aki?
> dessa forma, já fica mais acessível e também serve de chamada para o forum...


.
boa tipo pode colocar um barato de duvidas clike aki
https://under-linux.org/forum35-26669.html

----------


## Bios

> boa tipo pode colocar um barato de duvidas 
> https://under-linux.org/forum35-26669.html


Humm....

Agora entendi melhor o que vcs queriam falar  :Embarrassment: ops: ... ehehehe 


Sugestão anotada  :Big Grin:

----------


## w00dy

Putz... 

Mas vamos parar por aki.. a ultima vez que falei besteira gerou 6 páginas... hehehe

----------


## Sukkubus

> Putz... 
> 
> Mas vamos parar por aki.. a ultima vez que falei besteira gerou 6 páginas... hehehe


Hahahahahahahahaha :}}}}}

Falha nossa, não se preocupe :}}}}

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bios

> Putz... 
> 
> Mas vamos parar por aki.. a ultima vez que falei besteira gerou 6 páginas... hehehe


eheheheheheh

Sem problemas ... aki não é o off topic  :Wink:  

Quem tiver duvidas sobre o artigo postem aki  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## WesleyAlves

to tentando rodar aqui o freebsd por maquina virtual

----------


## paraiba77

Erro 404 - Não Encontrado

Oh não! Você está procurando por algo que não está aqui! Entretando, erros podem acontecer, e fortunadamente existem ferramentas na barra lateral para você usar na sua busca pelo que precisa.
é realmente não concigo acessar o link porque?

----------


## demiurgo

> Erro 404 - Não Encontrado
> 
> Oh não! Você está procurando por algo que não está aqui! Entretando, erros podem acontecer, e fortunadamente existem ferramentas na barra lateral para você usar na sua busca pelo que precisa.
> é realmente não concigo acessar o link porque?



qual a URL do link q vc esta tentando acessar?

----------


## tppereir

E como eu instalaria uma MV no Debian ? tenho ainda alguns programas que somente rodam em windows (um scanner HP....)
Tarcisio

----------


## Sukkubus

Recolocando os links atualizados dos artigos, que mudaram:

*Instalando o VMware em um Host Windows*

Tutoriais/Iniciantes/vmware - UnderLinux Wiki

*Criando uma Máquina Virtual e Testando Distros*

Tutoriais/Iniciantes/vmmachine - UnderLinux Wiki

----------

